# Pantorouter / horizontal router .. with a plunge type machine ?



## myicq (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi all. I am a bit of a novice, mostly so far watching and learning from master jig builders.

Most of you builders come from the USA, where I guess everyone own one of the porter-Cable type machines that can be "disassembled" from it's plunge base.

I am not so lucky. Where I live such a machine (like a DeWalt or Makita) sell for USD 450 and up, and I can't afford that. I have an acceptable Bosch POF1200, so will have to stick with that.

Here's then my question: did anyone mount this kind of machine in a jig like f.ex the horizontal table from Stumpy Nubs, or a pantorouter / copy jig ? Yes, they are heavier and more clumsy but this is what I have right now. :bad:

Pictures welcomed.


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

Check out this guys home made Pantorouter.:big_boss: Pantorouter


----------



## myicq (Apr 16, 2012)

woodie26 said:


> Check out this guys home made Pantorouter.:big_boss: Pantorouter


I know Matthias' videos very well.

But that's exactly what I mean: he mounts a "round type" (porter cable). Question is if anyone has modified such jig to fit cheaper plunge type ?


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

I think if you supported the back of it well enough so that it didn't sag, it would be worth trying.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Chris Curl said:


> I think if you supported the back of it well enough so that it didn't sag, it would be worth trying.


I would think so also. I don't have any of those expensive routers, I am in the US, just a few lowest priced Craftsman routers, and they work just fine for what I do. You might think of getting a cheap rounter and use it instead of your present one - and if that worked you could always sell the big one, and make a bit of money from it.


----------



## Alan Bienlein (Oct 17, 2009)

I just built Mathias pantorouter and in the plans he includes templates for the smaller 71 mm diameter palm routers. I had to modify the plans slightly to fit the hitachi M12VC 2-1/4 hp router I had for the project.


----------



## MoJo (Jan 1, 2010)

I have just made the Pantarouter and carver using a Dremel tool you only have to alter the two main arms
MoJo


----------



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

Alan Bienlein said:


> I just built Mathias pantorouter and in the plans he includes templates for the smaller 71 mm diameter palm routers. I had to modify the plans slightly to fit the hitachi M12VC 2-1/4 hp router I had for the project.
> View attachment 54892
> View attachment 54893
> View attachment 54894



Very nice!! I saw Matthias's a few years ago, but never got around to building one myself. Thanks for posting your pics....


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow, you do nice work Alan!


----------



## Alan Bienlein (Oct 17, 2009)

Thank you all very much!

I also built his slot mortiser thats in the background. I used it to cut the elongated slots needed on the panto router along with the finger joints. I don't think I'll ever go back to trying to cut finger joints on the table saw or spend the money on the Ibox when the slot mortiser does the finger joints without having to use test pieces.


----------



## samurai (Aug 14, 2011)

hitachi M12VC the only round body router which is available in india.i used this router on my first steel pantorouter.the good thing is that it come 230 voltage which is available in europe,india oz,nz land.
btw i have just uploaded a video for the people how make wooden pantorouter.i m sure these guys would love my idea.please check out guide bearing setting for wooden pantorouter - YouTube


----------



## oargollo (Apr 30, 2014)

Hello friend. 
I am Brazilian living in Bahia, already tried to buy the project of Matthias, but only by a credit card, not by value, but did not get my card and national and did not pay in dollars, this is my difficulty, you can send design pantorouter email [email protected]. 
Thank you


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Not a forum issue,*



oargollo said:


> Hello friend.
> I am Brazilian living in Bahia, already tried to buy the project of Matthias, but only by a credit card, not by value, but did not get my card and national and did not pay in dollars, this is my difficulty, you can send design pantorouter email [email protected].
> Thank you


Hi Osvaldo,

As was mentioned in an earlier post, this is something you will have to work out with 
Matthias Wandel ( Woodworking for engineers ).

This has nothing to do with the forum.


----------

